# ergebnisse



## tommytrialer (13. April 2005)

Hey ein neuer thread für alle competition fahrer

bite hier immer alle aktuellen ergebnisse von veranstalltungen posten dann muss man sie nicht immer mühselig zusammensuchen

hat jemand  ergebnisse von kitzscher? da find ich zum beispiel keine


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. April 2005)

Hier sind die ergebnisse von Kitzscher...
(bin nicht der mega Computer-Pro aber das sollte gehen)

https://freemailng0904.web.de/onlin...si=yAwu.1dlO9S.4wlwZm.2F**&rv_attid=202786653


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (13. April 2005)

geht nicht


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. April 2005)

wie wär es mit dem?


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. April 2005)

na da haste in deiner klasse ja alle ordentlich versägt...


----------



## tommytrialer (15. April 2005)

ergebnisse dualtrial essen heute auf der fun ride and skate messe

1 sebastian hoffmann
2 thomas mrohs
3 marco grosenick
4 felix heller
5 matthias mrohs
6 sascha nachtsheim
7 rick koekoek

rest weiß ich nicht mehr genau


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. April 2005)

calbe, allerdings fehlt bei 20" jugend.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. April 2005)

sdm hornberg


----------



## tommytrialer (3. Mai 2005)

ergebnisse tübingen


----------



## Scrat (16. Mai 2005)

Ergebnisse vom WorldCup Madrid gibt's hier!

Ergebnisse Kiefersfelden im Anhang


----------



## Scrat (16. Mai 2005)

Ergebnisse Ölbronn und BW-Meisterschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (23. Mai 2005)

woher bekomm ich ergebnisse von dem ersten ndm lauf


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Mai 2005)

ergebnisse und zwischenstand dm


----------



## sebi_trial (12. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen!

hat jamand die resultate von wels in form von einem pdf oder so?

greets sebi


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Juni 2005)

so ergebnisse kommen komplett als pdf werden gerade editiert 
ich bitte um etwas gedult


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juni 2005)

der 2. geht nicht.


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2005)

du kannst es zB mit openoffice machen das ist for free, aber der aufwand lohnt sich warscheinlich nicht also rein mit der excel file in nen word dokument und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (12. Juni 2005)

Hier die Ergebnisse von Wels.


----------



## Scrat (19. Juni 2005)

Ergebnisse DM 20" 3. und 4. Lauf Schatthausen und Endstand 20" DM.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Scrat (26. Juni 2005)

Ergebnisse SDM Neuburg/Donau


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Juni 2005)

hat jemand ergebnisse von thalheim


----------



## Scrat (10. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse UCI WC Graz 08./09.07.2005


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. Juli 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ergebnisse von thalheim



da der detlev schreiter nicht in thalheim anwesend war, gibts auch keine pdf´s.
man kann sich aber das ganze auf http://www.biketrial-germany.de anschauen. dort auf info klicken-->dann ergebnisse-->thalheim auswählen(unten)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Juli 2005)

beim elmar gibts ein pdf
klick


----------



## Scrat (17. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse SDM Eberstadt 17.07.2005


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. Juli 2005)

hat schon jemand ergebnisse von bischofsmais?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Juli 2005)

glaube 1. Hösel
2. Wilko Brandt
3. Robbi C
4. Tommy Trialer...

bin mir aber nur bei 1 und 2 sicher

MfG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (25. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> glaube 1. Hösel
> 2. Wilko Brandt
> 3. Robbi C
> 4. Tommy Trialer...
> ...



1. marco hoesel 0 mistakes (bike caisso)
2. thomas oehler 5 mistakes from austria
3. wilko brand 11 mistakes (bike xtp)

ssteht auf koxx.fr


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Juli 2005)

Tageswertung:
1. Hösel
2. Wilko Brandt
3. Thomas Öhler
4. Robi
5. Tommy
etc.

DM endstand (dat selbe nur ohne ausländische Fahrer)
1. Hösel
2. Wilko B.
3. Robi
4. Tommy

An der Stelle nochmla dicken RESPEKT an Robi für diese Leistung, damit hat wohl kaum jemand gerechnet...


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Juli 2005)

Hat denn keiner die Ergebnisslisten vom der 26" DM?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Juli 2005)

Das stimmt Max..nicht mal ich selber!! danke.Wär korrekt wenn jemand die listen und vieleicht par Bilder oder Vids hätte...


----------



## Scrat (25. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt Max..nicht mal ich selber!! danke.Wär korrekt wenn jemand die listen und vieleicht par Bilder oder Vids hätte...



Hi,

auf die Listen warte ich selbst, Josef muß wohl erstmal ausschlafen 

Bilder kommen gleich in mein Album, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hab ich Dich beim Gap von der einen Säule auf die andere Säule "abgeschossen".

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (26. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse und bilder vom Biketrial in England

Ergebnisse: 

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/Mundial2005resultatsinglaterra.html

Pics: 

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/Mundial2005fotosinglaterra.html


----------



## insane (26. Juli 2005)

Die Ergebnislisten aus Bischofsmais:

Ergebnisse


Viele Grüße


----------



## Scrat (27. Juli 2005)

Die kompletten DM 26"-Ergebnisse.


----------



## funky^jAY (27. Juli 2005)

öhmmm...wo kann ich eigentlich ma nachlesen wie das mit dieser ganzen punktewertung funktioniert?

ich blick da nich durch...an jedem WE irgendne meisterschaft, da ma ne DM da ne WM. sind das alles einzelwettbewerbe? oder muß man als fahrer quasi ne Saison absolvieren und sammelt punkte di edann zusammengezählt werden?
wer klärt mich da mal auf, so rein Interesse halber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (27. Juli 2005)

Hi,
es gibt verschiedene "Modis".

Es gibt Meisterschaften, die in mehreren Veranstaltungen ausgeführt werden.
(Z.B. die Süddeutsche Meisterschaft, Worldcup und Europacup, oder die 20" DM)

Hier bekommt man pro Lauf je nach Platzierung eine bestimmte Anzahl an Wertungspunkten:
1. Platz: 20 Punkte
2. Platz: 17 Punkte
3. Platz: 15 Punkte
usw.

(Diese Punktewertung wird in einer Generalauschreibung festgelegt, oder sollte zumindestens festgelegt sein, und kann natürlich auch anders gestaltet sein)

Am Ende gewinnt der, der am meisten Wertungspunkte hat.

Dann gibt es Meisterschaften, die an einem Tag ermittelt werden
(wie z.B. in diesem Jahr die 26" DM) wer an dem Tag gewinnt, gewinnt auch die Meisterschaft.

Bei der Weltmeisterschaft (und bei der EM, glaube ich) gibt es i.d.R. einen Qualifikationslauf, an dem alle genannten Fahrer starten dürfen und ein Finale, in das die besten x Fahrer aus der Quali kommen. 
Die Fahrer im Finale fahren dann um den Gesamtsieg.

Die Fahrer, die es nicht ins Finale geschafft haben, werden entsprechend Ihrer Quali-Platzierung in das Endergebnis eingereiht.

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Scrat (29. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse Weltjugendspiele


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (31. Juli 2005)

Ergebnisse EM Belgien

ELITE: 

1: KENNY BELAEY
2:VINCENT HERMANCE
3:RAFAL KUMERROVSKI
4: MARCO HOESEL
5:Gilles Coustellier
6:Giacomo Coustellier
7:Marc Vinco
8: dela pena


Junioren:

1: Ben Savage
2: Wesley Belaey
3: Marco Thöma


In Elite war echt ein Top starterfeld


----------



## Ray (31. Juli 2005)

da waren ja wirklich alle dabei... 

gibts irgendwo videos?


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (31. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab nur meine Digicam dabei gehabt und 2-3 kleine Kurzvideos aufgenommen

Felix alias Levelboss hat en bisschen gefilmt

Ich denk der schneidet bestimmt was zusammen


----------



## Scrat (1. August 2005)

Ergebnisse EM Kluisbergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rusty84 (1. August 2005)

CATEGORIA ELITE

1º 	Dani Comas 	España 	13
2º 	Benito Ros 	España 	18
3º 	César Cañas 	España 	29
4º 	Peter Bartak 	Eslovaquia 	31
5º 	Iker Lezeta 	España 	37
6º 	Kazuki Terai 	Japón 	43
7º 	Raúl Gutiérrez 	España 	53
8º 	Javi Alonso 	España 	57

CATEGORIA SENIOR

1º 	Morgan Remy 	Francia 	19
2º 	Yuuki Takagi 	Japón 	20
3º 	Keyta Miyaoka 	Japón 	22

CATEGORIA CADET

1º 	Eduard Planas 	España 	18
2º 	Atomu Mino 	Japón 	33
3º 	Yasutaka Iwata 	Japón 	37

CATEGORIA MINIME

1º 	Vaclav Kolar 	Chequia 	10
2º 	Maxime Warenghien 	Bélgica 	17
3º 	Abel Mustieles 	España 	20

CATEGORIA BENJAMIN

1º 	Marius Merger 	Francia 	31
2º 	Jan Musil 	Chequia 	48
3º 	Armand Mollà 	España 	50

CATEGORIA POUSSIN

1º 	Bernat Seuba 	España 	20
2º 	Ludovic Fabregas 	Francia 	29
3º 	Gerard Avecilla 	España 	52

CATEGORIA FEMINA

1º 	Gemma Abant 	España 	23.4
2º 	Mireia Abant 	España 	28.5
3º 	Lois Morgan 	Inglaterra 	38

CATEGORIA MASTER

1º 	Roman Chvojka 	Chequia 	37
2º 	Stefan Pcola 	Eslovaquia 	37
3º 	Alberto Gómez 	España 	41

CATEGORIA EXPERT

1º 	Xavi Casas 	Andorra 	22
2º 	Vittorio Brumotti 	Italia 	24
3º 	Juan Pedro García 	España 	30


----------



## Scrat (9. August 2005)

Ergebnisse Biketrial WM Brezova:

http://www.biketrial-brezova.cz/dokumenty/R3-CZECH.xls


----------



## theglue (9. August 2005)

Hab mal ne dumme Frage: Sind Leute wie Craig Lee Scott oder Neil Tunnicliffe zu schlecht für die Wettkämpfe oder warum fahren die nicht mit?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. August 2005)

theglue schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne dumme Frage: Sind Leute wie Craig Lee Scott oder Neil Tunnicliffe zu schlecht für die Wettkämpfe oder warum fahren die nicht mit?



laut Aussagen von Ben Slinger und Danny Butler fahren sie auf Wettkämpfen mega schlecht... Danny meinte das sein kleiner Bruder wohl besser Sektionen fahren kann....das ist wahrscheinlich doch nen bischen übertrieben aber im Wettkampf soll´s wohl wirklich nicht so klappen... 

aber Wettkampf und City Trial ist nen Unterschied wie Tag und NAcht...ging uns ja am Anfang nicht anders..


----------



## theglue (9. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> laut Aussagen von Ben Slinger und Danny Butler fahren sie auf Wettkämpfen mega schlecht... Danny meinte das sein kleiner Bruder wohl besser Sektionen fahren kann....das ist wahrscheinlich doch nen bischen übertrieben aber im Wettkampf soll´s wohl wirklich nicht so klappen...
> 
> aber Wettkampf und City Trial ist nen Unterschied wie Tag und NAcht...ging uns ja am Anfang nicht anders..



Aso, hätte ich nicht gedacht, weil die in den Videos ja doch immer ziemlich krass fahren.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2005)

Puesto País Marca Nombre 1ªVuelta 2ªVuelta Total 
1º Spain  Cañas, César 8 6 14

2º Spain   Ros, Benito 9 7 16 
3º Spain  Comas, Dani 16 13 29 
4º Spain  Lezeta, Iker 18 18 36 
5º Slovak  Bartak, Peter  28 10 38 
6º Japan  Terai, Kazuki 20 20 40 
7º Belgium   Belaey, Kenny  20 21 41 
8º Poland   Kumorowski, Rafal  27 22 49 
9º Spain  Diaz, Carles  31 26 57 
10º Spain  De La Peña, Juan Daniel 39 18 57


----------



## Scrat (4. September 2005)

Ergebnisse UCI WM Livigno

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Scrat (4. September 2005)

Nationenwertung WM

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse UCI WM Livigno
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



is dasn fehler,dass der ros auf dem 3 platz der 26" elite is oder fährt der wirklich auch aufm mtb bei den comps mit,wär mir neu aber wenns dort steht wirds schon stimmen  ...klärt mich mal auf wenn ihrs wisst 

EDIT// würd gern maln vid vom ros aufm mtb sehen....


----------



## ChrisKing (4. September 2005)

musst mal nach dem les_gets_2004.avi suchen. Da sieht man den Ros fahren.. sieht ziemlich komisch aus..

Was mich aber wundert, is dass der Kumowezztzririsfsfsfski MTB fährt, und das dann am Ende noch so weit vorn! Hab den noch nie MTB fahren sehn. Nur den anderen Polen, der immer mit ihm fährt - der Pawel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> musst mal nach dem les_gets_2004.avi suchen. Da sieht man den Ros fahren.



okay danke dafür,hab aber leider nix gefunden,naja wer ihn mal aufm mtb gefilmt aufm mtb hat oder nen link parat hat kann ja mal was reinstellen.würd mich einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## locdog (5. September 2005)

ich hab den Kumorowski auch noch NIE auf nem MTB gesehen. Der Pawel reczek fahrt beides, das stimmt aber kumor, neee mus nen fehler sein. auserdem der tomek Kramarczyk ist nicht so gut um so hoch zu stehen, der gewint hier in polen nur dadurch das sein father (chef der polnischen trialsektion) und seine ganze familie (ale Schiedsrichter sind aus der familie) in "untesrstutzt" das ist ne mafia, erlich. Fragt mal die polnischen fahrer, die werden es bestatigen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. September 2005)

Krass eh der Slinger..das der auch in 26" gewonnen hat..HAMMER RESPEKT hab den noch nie 26" fahren sehen!und einfach mal schnell nen WM titel klar machen echt krass


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. September 2005)

Ich hab den Kumorowski schon bei der WM 1996 in Zuoz in der Schweiz 26" fahren sehen. Und seitdem von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder. Er ist früher auch BIU WM 26" mitgefahren und hat Top Ergebnisse erzielt.

(Bin alt, kann mich aber noch erinnern   )


----------



## ChrisKing (5. September 2005)

der hat irgndwie son komischen Fahrstil.. so als ob er gleich zusammenbricht, des wackelt bei dem alles immer. Ich glaub der hat auch n Brett am Rücken kleben, deswegen is er immer so aufrecht aufm Bike.

Der is einfach schlecht..


----------



## locdog (6. September 2005)

hab mal nachgefragt und das stimmt, er fahrt tatsachlich noch 26"

Vor paar jahren (5-10-15 jahren) wahr es in Polen ublich in 2 kategorieren zu starten weil es wenige trialer bei uns gab. Aber das der kumor das weiter so macht, respeckt.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Der is einfach schlecht..



lol.... dich würd ich ja zugern mal fahren sehen..wer sich über nen TOP Elite fahrer son Urteil erlauben kann... der muss ja wirklich richtig richtig gut drauf sein... oder vielleicht einfach nur dumm....  

MfG
Marco


----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

lol, fragt sich wer hier der Dumme is.. 

Brauchst ja nich alles gleich ernst nehmen..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol, fragt sich wer hier der Dumme is..
> 
> Brauchst ja nich alles gleich ernst nehmen..



vielleicht einfach mal die Fresse halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

wie recht du hast!


----------



## tobsen (6. September 2005)

ich frag mich auch, wer hier der dumme is...



LOL


----------



## trialsrider (6. September 2005)

ich wills sein! haaallo!   
@tobsen:


----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

Lasst es mich nun noch einmal zusammenfassen: Ihr seid alle dumm! Alle!


----------



## trialsrider (6. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst es mich nun noch einmal zusammenfassen: Ihr seid alle dumm! Alle!



 Chris King macht sich freunde......laalalalaaaala....  
___________________VOLL IDIOT!   ________________________


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. September 2005)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ....  TOP Elite fahrer
> MfG
> Marco



ist der besser wie du oder schlecht(er) ?


----------



## biketrial666 (28. September 2005)

Gibt eigentlich irgendwo Ergebnisslisten von der Bodenseemeisterschaft???

Gruß


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. April 2006)

So ich hab gedacht jetzt wo die Saison wieder beginnt holl ich mal den Thread  wieder ans Tageslicht.....



Hat irgendjemand Ergebnisse von Calbe?


gruß Matze


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. April 2006)

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/infos.php#ergebnisse


----------



## elhefe (14. April 2006)

Servus, kann ja sein, dass ich nicht so richtig auf dem Laufenden bin, aber wie ist das jetzt mit der Punktvergabe??

Werden jetzt nicht mehr die Strafpunkte der einzelnen Läufe addiert??? Sieht ja so aus, als gäbe es ein Punktsystem ähnlich der Formel eins.  

Bitte Aufklärung. Und vielen Dank.


----------



## Hiro (14. April 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, kann ja sein, dass ich nicht so richtig auf dem Laufenden bin, aber wie ist das jetzt mit der Punktvergabe??
> 
> Werden jetzt nicht mehr die Strafpunkte der einzelnen Läufe addiert??? Sieht ja so aus, als gäbe es ein Punktsystem ähnlich der Formel eins.
> 
> Bitte Aufklärung. Und vielen Dank.




Also es ist so:
1. Platz 20 Punkte, 2. Platz 17 Punkte, 3.=15, 4.=13, 5.=11, 6.=10, 7.= 9, 8.=8, 9.=7, 10.=6, 11.=5, 12.=4, 13.=3, 14.=2, 15.=1 Punkt.
Am Ende der Serie hat gewonnen wer die meisten Punkte hat. 
Ist schon immer so.


----------



## elhefe (15. April 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist so:
> 1. Platz 20 Punkte, 2. Platz 17 Punkte, 3.=15, 4.=13, 5.=11, 6.=10, 7.= 9, 8.=8, 9.=7, 10.=6, 11.=5, 12.=4, 13.=3, 14.=2, 15.=1 Punkt.
> Am Ende der Serie hat gewonnen wer die meisten Punkte hat.
> Ist schon immer so.





  Das hab ich echt nicht gewusst. Bisher dacht ich echt, die Strafpunkte werden gezählt. NA sieh mal einer an. Danke


----------



## Scrat (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

hier die Ergebnisse 1. + 2. Lauf SDM in Hornberg.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (7. Mai 2006)

Hier die Ergebnisse der 26" DM in Heubach


----------



## trialelmi (10. Mai 2006)

wenn ihr ergebnisse sucht zu allen wettbewerben siehe meine sig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (15. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Ergebnisse 3. Lauf SDM in Sulz.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (21. Mai 2006)

Worldcup Saison hat begonnen:

Welt-Cup #1 Belgien (Spa-Francorchamps)

http://www.swisstrial.ch/result06.shtml


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Mai 2006)

1.33m -> benito = kampfsau


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2006)

trialelmi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr ergebnisse sucht zu allen wettbewerben siehe meine sig



hey jung...du kommst aus Bonn?  
Wäre ja mal dick! dann laß doch mal 
zusammen fahrn! ich kenn auch noch jemanden
aus Bonn der trialt bzw ein paar! 

würde mich freuen! 

martin


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2006)

1,33 = angezogene handbremse
1,44 = persönliche bestleistung !!!!

des is kampfsau

also ergebnisse:
20"
1. Ros
2. Kumorofski
3. Hösel

26"
1. Belay
2. Hermance
3. Caisso

denk offizielle ergebnisslisten gibts dann demnächst bei der uci

www.uci.ch

gruß SEBO


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Mai 2006)

1,44m über die Stange? Des wär echt krass!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2006)

also die 1,33 sahn so locker aus
a war schon noch ordentlich luft.
also des is aus ner zuverlässigen quelle.


----------



## trialelmi (22. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> hey jung...du kommst aus Bonn?
> Wäre ja mal dick! dann laß doch mal
> zusammen fahrn! ich kenn auch noch jemanden
> aus Bonn der trialt bzw ein paar!
> ...



jup tu ich fahre aber selten wenn nur im wald natur pur


----------



## trialsrider (22. Mai 2006)

trialelmi schrieb:
			
		

> jup tu ich fahre aber selten wenn nur im wald natur pur



so so du magst uns also nicht.... 

gibts da bei dir in der Nähe 
ein Grundstück oder was?  

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Mai 2006)

Hehe der Vince nur 2..... da wird wohl wieder das Ego nen kräftigen hieb bekommen haben.Aber naja der braucht auch mal nen Dämpfer auf seinen höhenflügen...


----------



## locdog (23. Mai 2006)

jeah...kumorowski zwoter


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. Mai 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe der Vince nur 2..... da wird wohl wieder das Ego nen kräftigen hieb bekommen haben.Aber naja der braucht auch mal nen Dämpfer auf seinen höhenflügen...


das war soweit ich weiß kennys gelände, bzw. er kannte die sektionen bestimmt. mal sehen wie es in graz aussieht!


----------



## Scrat (29. Mai 2006)

Hi,

4. Lauf SDM Ölbronn,
5. + 6. Lauf SDM Kiefersfelden.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Hiro (29. Mai 2006)

Ergebnisse der Deutschen Fahrer zur BikeTrial EM:

Elite:
Platz 3      Michael Hampel    (MONTY)

Senior:
Platz 10    Marco Thomä        (KOXX)
Platz 17    André Engelmann   (MONTY)

Junioren20":
Platz 18    Florian Rümmler      (MONTY)

Expert 26":
Platz 2     Andreas Lehmann     (BT)         
Platz 10   Sebastian Hopfe       (ROTOR)

Benjamin:
Platz 2     Raphael Pilz             (MONTY)

Ladies:
Platz 2     Juliane Treue            (ROTOR)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Mai 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse der Deutschen Fahrer zur BikeTrial EM:
> 
> Elite:
> Platz 3      Michael Hampel    (MONTY)
> ...




Der Michi ist dritter ....geillll   Glückwunsch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (30. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> so so du magst uns also nicht....
> 
> gibts da bei dir in der Nähe
> ein Grundstück oder was?
> ...



hab ich nie gesagt ich habe im garten was aber is nix dolles  ne tonne steine baumstämme ect pp und wald ist vor der türe 2 minuten ^^


----------



## Scrat (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

7. Lauf SDM Eberstadt
WC + EC Graz

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## sebi_trial (25. August 2006)

Resultate WM Rotorua

Semi-Final Elite 20": http://www.2006rotoruamtb.com/pdf/results/day4/TRIALS_Elite_Men_20_Semifinal.pdf

womens final: http://www.2006rotoruamtb.com/pdf/results/day4/TRIALS_Results_Women_Final.pdf

semi-Final juniors 20": http://www.uci.ch/imgarchive/MTB/World Championships/2006/TRIALS Juniors Men 20      Semifinal.pdf

semi-Final juniors 26": http://www.uci.ch/imgarchive/MTB/World Championships/2006/TRIALS Juniors Men 20      Semifinal.pdf

semi-final elite 26" heute nacht.

gruss


----------



## Hiro (26. August 2006)

Marco Thomä ist Weltmeister der 20" Junioren (UCI)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. August 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Marco Thomä ist Weltmeister der 20" Junioren (UCI)



Schade das der Slinger es nicht geworden ist


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. August 2006)

Jo, der Thomä ist nicht gerade der hit. Kann zwar sau gut fahren, aber das ist auch das einzige


----------



## AcaPulco (26. August 2006)

Wer ist 20" Gewinner? Elite halt... das was noch fehlt *will wissen... WISSEN*


----------



## Levelboss (26. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist 20" Gewinner? Elite halt... das was noch fehlt *will wissen... WISSEN*


Die Elitefinale sind morgen, also heute Nacht.


----------



## isah (26. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der Thomä ist nicht gerade der hit. Kann zwar sau gut fahren, aber das ist auch das einzige



lol, darum gehts ja.. irgendwie


----------



## Hiro (27. August 2006)

Marco Hösel ist 20" ELITE Weltmeister der UCI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. August 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Marco Hösel ist 20" ELITE Weltmeister der UCI




Geile Sache  . Hat er es endlich noch mal geschaft den Benito zu verzocken. Glückwunsch


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. August 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Marco Hösel ist 20" ELITE Weltmeister der UCI


Er hats verdient!!  Glückwunsch!

20" Elite

26" Elite Kenny


----------



## AcaPulco (27. August 2006)

Ha, wenn ein deutscher gewinnt, hats bestimmt geregnet. Freut mich fürn Hösel. Deutschland!!!!1


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. August 2006)

das ist echt geil, glückwunsch


----------



## isah (27. August 2006)

wie geil das ist das carlez diaz zweiter ist.. schaut mal auf www.koxx.fr, die grafik ist lustig... kenny belaey's gesicht groß über hermance..


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. August 2006)

gab es da prämien auch für die hinteren plätze?   ros, caisso, öhler und mrohs sind in beiden klassen angetreten. oder sind die einfach nicht ausgelastet?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. August 2006)

neee jungs
war eigentlich sau geiles wetter hier in rotorua.
wobei der wettbewerb nur halb so schoen war wie die gesichter danach.
benito lachte ausnahmsweise mal nicht.
vinc hat fast angefangen zu heiulen un is fortgelaufen.


kenny un marko haben uebelstabgerockt!!!!!

also jungs
s war un is der hammer hier am anderen ende der welt

naja bin noch bissl muede 
ham grad kurz nach 10 uhr morgens
warn halt gestern novch mit kenny marko un noch paar anderen medallien feiern   

gruesse sebo un matze


----------



## insane (28. August 2006)

HI,

ich bin echt beeindruckt vom Abschneiden der Deutschen Trial Mannschaft bei der WM. Deshalb möchte ich auch allen gratulieren, die daran teilgenommen haben.

Insbesondere natürlich den beiden Marcos zu Ihren Titeln, dem Matze (dessen dritter Platz mich nach den Ergebnislisten des Halbfinales doch überrascht hat) und auch dem Sebastian und dem Dominik zum erreichen des Finales.
Wer mal eine WM mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat, weiß wie hoch das Niveau inzwischen ist und da ist eine Finalteilnahme ein echter Erfolg (meiner Meinung nach).

Nun freue ich mich schon auf die WM im nächsten Jahr in Schottland, bei der ich hoffentlich wieder zuschauen kann


----------



## locdog (30. August 2006)

hatte nicht gedacht das der hosel doch noch WM wurde aber gluckwunsch fur ihn, der hort jetzt auf icht wahr?
Schade nur das der kumorowski nur 5 wurde :| der ist halt ne rakiete, ubelst schnell macht aber an manchen tagen halt viele fehler.
was mir auf den SACK ging. das der PL trial verband (kramarczyk der arsch ist der schef) nahm seine tochte und sohn (tomasz wurde VORLETZTER und katarzyna LEZTE mit dopelt so vielen pkt) und noch den kumorowski mit. aber karlo serwin (letzt jahriger vice WMjunioren) muste aus seiner eigenen tasche fur die reise aufkommen weil der nicht bei monty ist, genau so ist das mit dem pawel reczek :|  ECHT ARM

wie ist das bei euch, zahlt das der verban?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montyrider (31. August 2006)

@ Trial Maniax und MSC Trialer:

****T EUCH!!!


----------



## isah (31. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der Thomä ist nicht gerade der hit. Kann zwar sau gut fahren, aber das ist auch das einzige



stimmt, scheint echt ein idiot zu sein...


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. August 2006)

@ Trial Maniax und MSC Trialer:

****T EUCH!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. August 2006)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Trial Maniax und MSC Trialer:
> 
> ****T EUCH!!!



Ach, halts maul du Stricherkind. Kannst  gut fahren und bildest dir sonst was drauf ein. Du tust mir nur leid.

Edit: Den Hösel wirst du eh nie schlagen weil der ne ganz andere Sorte von Mensch ist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. August 2006)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Trial Maniax und MSC Trialer:
> 
> ****T EUCH!!!



. was bist du den für ein wichser.. wenn du mal einsehen würdest, das du bissl arrogant bist, hätteste garnicht ****t euch geschrieben. Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, halts maul du Stricherkind. Kannst  gut fahren und bildest dir sonst was drauf ein. Du tust mir nur leid.
> 
> Edit: Den Hösel wirst du eh nie schlagen weil der ne ganz andere Sorte von Mensch ist.





wohl war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (24. September 2006)

echt zum kotzen ... das keiner zur em köln ergebnisse hat. um alles muss man sich selbst kümmern ...


----------



## trialelmi (26. September 2006)

trialelmi schrieb:


> echt zum kotzen ... das keiner zur em köln ergebnisse hat. um alles muss man sich selbst kümmern ...




so sind updatet


----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2006)

Danke Elmar =)


----------



## trialelmi (26. September 2006)

biddeee, andere frage
auf der BIU seite von franz gits NULL infos zu nem event also ergebnisse. steht nur drauf kommen bald ...
kennt denn einer ne biu seite, wo ergebnisse regelmässig erscheinen ...
 dann würd ich mich drum kümmern wenn gewünscht

bei UCI ist das selbe quasi NULL ...


----------



## tommytrialer (26. September 2006)

Ergebnisse von Veranstaltungen wo der Peter und Christian Fisch mitwirken gibt es immer auf http://www.swisstrial.ch/result06.shtml


sowie aktuelle Ergebnisse zb die vom Wochenende Worldcup auf der UCI Seite

@ Elmar

biu und franz? meinst du die uec seite von franz hofmeister?

biketrialergebnisse(biu) gibt es hier http://www.biketrial-spain.com/principalE.htm


----------



## trialelmi (30. September 2006)

so habe mal alle BIU und UCI Ergebnisse nachgetragen. Feht nur noch einiges der ODM. bin ja da im offiziellen verteiler drinne aber es kommen kaum sachen rüber...


----------



## trialelmi (8. Oktober 2006)

NDM Schotten is online


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Oktober 2006)

Elmar, 
muss dir etz schonmal danken, dass du das Alles immer so gut machst und alles aufm laufenden hälst und irgendwie nie Rücksprache zu bekommst. Ich finds Klasse, dass du immer alles zusammenträgst und deine Seite ist für mich immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt, wenns darum geht, wo, was abgeht.

Danke Elmi =)


----------



## trialelmi (9. Oktober 2006)

danke dir  
dank bekommt man selten. aber letztes jahr habe ich mal nur beobachtet ob sich was tut irgendwo. es tat sich aber NIX 
guckt mal auf die vereinsseiten echt zum kotzen teilweise nicht mal die aktuellen termine drauf egal ob man bei schatthausen oder melsungen guckt. da ist nix absolut nix aktuelles drauf. echt traurig.
somit bin ich ja gezwungen weiterzumachen, da ich eh die erste seite dazu im netz war und bin der all sowas zusammenträgt. helfen können mir alle die ergebnisse berichte fotos ect haben. einfach mailen meine seite sollte jeder trialer kennen! siehe SIG


----------



## hopmonkey (9. Oktober 2006)

also dem dank möcht ich mich anschließen, konnte schon öfters aufschlussreiche ergebnisse aus alten tagen über die seite beziehen....
beim rsg-tuebingen wird allerding durchaus (fast) alles zur laufenden saison dokumentiert UND, was auch sehr wichtig ist, die Vereinsseite hat eine Anfahrtsskizze!
An dieser banalen Einrichtung können sich so einige ma ne scheibe abschneiden, manche vereinsgelände sind zT extrem beschi55en zu finden, man könnte meinen, die wolln nich das leute zu den Wettbewerben kommen. 
Peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (9. Oktober 2006)

@elmar bzgl. ODM
Ich habe noch die Ergebnisse von Calbe. Wenn du die haben willst...
Ansonsten schreibe dem Schreiter doch einfach mal, der muß doch noch den ganzen Kram haben.


----------



## trialelmi (10. Oktober 2006)

wodka o schrieb:


> @elmar bzgl. ODM
> Ich habe noch die Ergebnisse von Calbe. Wenn du die haben willst...
> Ansonsten schreibe dem Schreiter doch einfach mal, der muß doch noch den ganzen Kram haben.



beim detlev bin ich im offiziellen verteiler naja aber kommen tut da wenig ... leider


----------



## Monty98 (15. April 2007)

1. World-Cup Lauf in Barcelona

Final:
20"
1. Dani C
2. Carles D
3. Rafal K

26"
1. Kenny
2. Giacomo
3. Vincent


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. April 2007)

Semi-Finale:

http://www.bikeshowbcn.com/mediaitems/File/class_trial20_sfinal.pdf

http://www.bikeshowbcn.com/mediaitems/File/class_trial26_sfinal.pdf

Finale:

http://www.bikeshowbcn.com/mediaitems/File/class_trial20_final.pdf

http://www.bikeshowbcn.com/mediaitems/File/class_trial26_final.pdf


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2007)

Ce dimanche 15 avril se déroulait la coupe de France, lendemain de la manche espagnole de coupe du monde.

Voici les résultats :

1er : Gilles Coustellier - 1 pt 
2e : Giacomo Coustellier - 2 pts 
3e : Vincent Hermance - 3 pts 
4e : Marc Caisso - 9 pts 
5e : Aurelien Fontenoy - 11 pts 
6e : Bruno Arnold - 15 pts 
7e : Thibault Veuillet - 20 pts 
8e : Cedric Fontenoy - 24 pts 
9e : Cedric Calvin - 25 pts 
10e : Guillaume Dunand - 26 pt


Der Vince ist wohl auch nicht so auf der Höhe oder?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. April 2007)

der soll sich auf den Koxx Days das Handgelenk verknackt haben....


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. April 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Ce dimanche 15 avril se déroulait la coupe de France, lendemain de la manche espagnole de coupe du monde.
> 
> Voici les résultats :
> 
> ...




Wow, der Bruno ist schon wieder gar nicht schlecht unterwegs! Respekt dem alten mann....


----------



## insane (30. April 2007)

Die Ergebnisse aus Hornberg.

Samstag:
http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf/2007/01_Hornberg_28407.pdf

Sonntag:
http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf/2007/02_Hornberg_29407.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (1. Mai 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse aus Hornberg.
> 
> Samstag:
> http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf/2007/01_Hornberg_28407.pdf
> ...




waren bei mir knapp 2 stunden nach den jeweiligen läufen auf der page.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (1. Mai 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> waren bei mir knapp 2 stunden nach den jeweiligen läufen auf der page.



Du hast auch nicht erst von Hornberg heimfahren müssen


----------



## trialelmi (2. Mai 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht erst von Hornberg heimfahren müssen



und? ich bin im verteiler drinnen. ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich i.d.r. immer aktuellste sachen bei mir habe.
sollte dies nicht mehr gewünscht sein ist das auch kein problem 5 minuten und alles ist gelöscht.


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Mai 2007)

Och Elmar! Du weißt dass ichs Klasse find was du machst! Kommst du btw am 17.5. zur SDM?


----------



## insane (2. Mai 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> und? ich bin im verteiler drinnen. ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich i.d.r. immer aktuellste sachen bei mir habe.
> sollte dies nicht mehr gewünscht sein ist das auch kein problem 5 minuten und alles ist gelöscht.



oh mann, elmar,
seit wann bist du so eine heulsuse? Ich hab im Ergebnis-Thread keine Links zu den Ergebnissen von Hornberg gesehen, und hab dann halt auf unsere Vereinshomepage verlinkt.

Die Leute die deine Seite kennen, werden dort eh schon nachgesehen haben, aber für die anderen ist es vielleicht einfacher einfach einen direkten Link anzuklicken als auf Deiner Seite danach zu suchen.

Und ich wollte Dich mit meinem Kommentar nicht angreifen (hast du den Smily hinter meiner Aussage übersehen??), sondern nur darauf verweisen, dass nicht alle permanent vor ihrem Rechner sitzen und auf Ergebnislisten warten und das es so eben auch mal ein wenig dauern kann, bis die Ergebnisse (zumindestens auf der RSG Tübingen Seite) veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Mai 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> und? ich bin im verteiler drinnen. ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich i.d.r. immer aktuellste sachen bei mir habe.
> sollte dies nicht mehr gewünscht sein ist das auch kein problem 5 minuten und alles ist gelöscht.




Hi Elmar,

na wie läuft es bei dir so? Was macht dein Sohn, der müßte doch jetzt auch schon fast Erwachsen sein oder?
Kommst du zur MTB DM nach Heubach? Wäre nett dich mal wieder zu sehen.
Ist schon eine ganze Weile her als du das letzte mal in EM zum trialen warst. Na ja die guten alten Zeiten kann uns keiner mehr nehmen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## trialelmi (3. Mai 2007)

@AcaPulco irgendwohin werde ich kommen. wohin  noch KP ...

@insane das hat nix mit heulsuse zu tun, sondern mit mangelndem responce. ich weiss echt nicht obs lohnt, scheinbar schon. ok
ich bekomme halt nie irgendwelche rückmeldungen dazu. 


@sebi-online88 ja war eine geile zeit. die letzte session mit euch den marques brüdern und kromer vergess ich nie ^^

 ok ich mach ja weiter macht auch spass ohne rückmeldungen. mit natürlich noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Mai 2007)

DM in Heubach!!!

Sa. Halbfinale:

http://www.hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/21_MTB_Halbfinale_5507.pdf

So. Finale:

http://www.hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/DM_26_Gesamt_2007.pdf

Einen riesen Glückwunsch nach Schatthausen für die tolle Leistung der Fahrer und ganz besonderst an Tommy! *Deutscher MTB-Trial Meister 2007 ist Thomas Mrohs!!!*


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Mai 2007)

DM Juniorenmeister is  ein Chemnitzer......noch mal Glückwunsch an den Hannes


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Mai 2007)

lol, 

der hannes beim wettkampf zu mir:  Jo Jo, nächste woche DM gehts steil, oder so ähnlich. 

Das Ergebniss fetzt doch, Glückwunsch


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> DM Juniorenmeister is  ein Chemnitzer......noch mal Glückwunsch an den Hannes



da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (7. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch an Schatthausen,vom MC-Neuburg


----------



## trialelmi (7. Mai 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> DM in Heubach!!!
> 
> Sa. Halbfinale:
> 
> ...



auch von mir die allerbesten glückwünsche. 
nachdem langejahre warten in der warteschleife hast du dein ziel erreicht.

und Seppl  auch dir glückwunsch zum 2. platz. es war harterkämpft wie immer zwischen euch beiden.


----------



## koxxrider (15. Mai 2007)

weiß jemand wo ich die ndm zwischenstände sehen kann?


----------



## trialelmi (16. Mai 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo ich die ndm zwischenstände sehen kann?





 ja wie immer bei mir unter terminen ^^ wo sonst


----------



## koxxrider (17. Mai 2007)

ich suche aber die ergeibnisliste...die finde ich da nicht


----------



## V!RUS (17. Mai 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> ich suche aber die ergeibnisliste...die finde ich da nicht



Du meinst doch das, oder?

Kommst du nach Stadtlohn dieses WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (17. Mai 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Du meinst doch das, oder?
> 
> Kommst du nach Stadtlohn dieses WE?




sehr gut, thx. ja ich denke ich werde da sein


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (18. Mai 2007)

Gut


----------



## Hiro (3. Juni 2007)

*Ergebnisse
BikeTrial EM 2007 in Terchova (Slovakai)*

Platz 2     Andreas Lehmann         Klasse Experten   
Platz 4      Juliane Treue               Klasse Ladies 
Platz 4     Hannes Herrmann          Klasse Junioren 26"
Platz 6     Michael Hampel             Klasse Elite
Platz 6   Sebastian Hopfe            Klasse Experten
Platz 11   Thomas Helbig              Klasse Senioren


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Juni 2007)

kann ma jemand die ergebnislisten von thalheim reinstellen?

möcht si gern noch bissl studieren...gruß sebo


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Juni 2007)

Samstag...
Sonntag...

gibts zufällig auch irgendwo schon n zwischenstand von den Team Ergebnissen?


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juni 2007)

ODM Flöha Eisenhüttenstadt Schönborn
BIU Biketrial EM Terchovy Tschechei offizielle Ergebnisliste 
zu finden, wo wisst ihr ja


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2007)

DM 20" Sulz...

Elite

1.Matthias Mrohs (ca.52Punkte)

2.Sebastian Hoffmann (ca.55Punkte)

3.Felix Heller
...

Junioren

1.Hannes Herrmann
...

Jugend

1.Johannes Maler

2.Wobbe

3.Patrick Schechinger

4.Ich 

5.Florian Proß

6.?

7.Achim Dattler
...

Schüler

1.Raphael Pils

2.Robin Fix

3.Wobbe?
...

btw: die Platzierungen in der Klasse Jugend 1-5 warn bisher bei allen DM läufen genau gleich^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Juni 2007)

so... nun is Sulz auch vorbei  

einmal

zweimal


gratulation wie immer an Hoffmann, Mrohs und alle andern...


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Juni 2007)

DM 20" zwischenstand  

thx @ Sebo für die Mühe

hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juni 2007)

troisième manche de coupe de France à Pelvoux-Ailefroide

1er Gilles Coustellier : 5 pts
2e Vincent Hermance : 5 pts
3e Giacomo Coustellier : 5 pts
5e Aurélien Fontenoy : 16 pts
6e Florian Tournier : 17 pts
7e Guillaume Dunand : 24 pts
9e Nicolas Vuillermot : 36 pts

das is hart


----------



## insane (2. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse des Münstertäler Fahrradtrial (Kreismeisterschaft + Süddeutsche Meisterschaft):

Ergebnisliste der Kreismeisterschaft

4.ter Lauf zur SDM


----------



## rusty84 (2. Juli 2007)

Dresden ODM


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2007)

rusty84 schrieb:


> Dresden ODM



Besten dank


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (9. Juli 2007)

EM Polen:

1 Vincent Hermance  3P ( Besseres Halbfinalergebnis)
2 Kenny Belaey         3p
3 Gill Coustellier         4P
4 Giacomo Coustellier 11P
5 Rafal Kumerrowski   12P
6 Benito                   17P
7 Caiso                    25P
8 Bartak                   27P


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> EM Polen:
> 
> 1 Vincent Hermance  3P ( Besseres Halbfinalergebnis)
> 2 Kenny Belaey         3p
> ...



hier noch n bild dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (10. Juli 2007)

Und hier der Kommentar des "Verlierers":

One thing I never understood is that they took exactly the same and easiest section from the semi-finals for the finals...? No time to modify that section was the reason wchich reflects their profesionality. The whole French team protested and recommended to ride only 3 sections in 2 laps but I was against! I said I wouldn't ride and that they can have my jersey if they do. So finally 4 sections we got. The rocky section was hard and only Vincent, Gilles and me passed that one with 1 point. Gilles even cleaned it the 2nd lap 'Respect'. In one section I got one point from they jury and on my mothers grave, I'm sure I never touched my pedal at all. At that time I kept going and didn't realised yet this would make the difference between the first and second place because I had equal points with Vincent H. but because he won the semi-finals I got 2nd. In my head I know I won because I'm still convinced I never touched my pedal but the jury has the last word...


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Juli 2007)

http://www.europeantrial.walbrzych.pl/

hier nochmal alle EM Ergebnisse mit Punkten


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Und hier der Kommentar des "Verlierers":
> 
> In one section I got one point from they jury and on my mothers grave, I'm sure I never touched my pedal at all. At that time I kept going and didn't realised yet this would make the difference between the first and second place because I had equal points with Vincent H. but because he won the semi-finals I got 2nd. In my head I know I won because I'm still convinced I never touched my pedal but the jury has the last word...



da wahr ich genau anwehsend habs sogar gefilmt. habe auch die schlampe von einer schiedsrichterin auch dermasen runtergemacht. es sind harte worte aber es ist so. MIR IST ES PEINLICH was hier in PL abgeht. da wo der kenny diesen vermeidlichen pkt gekriegt hat hat die schlampe mit ihrem freund "geschiedsrichtert" die ist naturlich ein teil der verdammten KRamarczyk (pl trial sektion vorsitzender) familie, eher MAFIA. der typ von der schlampe hingegen hat dem gilles nen funfer verpast weil er beim hochziehen des bikes eine markirung berurt hat, nur die wahr an ne wand sprich, er konnte unmoglich das rad "vorbei" ziehen den die achse wahr nicht mahl durch. ich habe dann mit dem idioten gute 10 min gestriten, es fehlte nicht viel dann hatte der gilles ihm eine runtegehauen.

Als ich den armen benito ros gefragt habe wieso er nicht nur die achse sondern das GANZE rad um den pfeil hiefte (genau die selbe stelle wie oben beim gilles) hatte er gesagt das er bei der ersten runde dafur genau nen 5 bekommen hat deshalb muss er dermasen ubertreiben. 
die konnte net mal auf englisch erklaren was sie falsch gemacht haben, wie erbarmlich.

also, die polnischen scheis schiedrichter von der KRamar mafia, auf genau der EINEN sektion sind schuld das z.B. kenny 2 wurde. unsere lands maner die nicht mit den nachnamen Kramarczyk hiesen ging es nicht besser :|


----------



## voytec (10. Juli 2007)

locdog  genauso  war schon vor 16 jahren ...wo ich  jeder polnisches meisterschaft gefahren bin und wie ich sehe  ist immernoch das gleiche  KRAMAfia macht das sport kaputt :/:/ bin froh dass ich es nicht mehr ansehen muss !!


----------



## locdog (11. Juli 2007)

ja leider :|

aber jetzt bewegt sich etwas, rafal kumorowski und pawel reczek haben die lezten polnischen meisterschafetn beukotiert wegen betrug! die PM soll sogar anuliert werden!!! schreibe morgen ausfurlich druber

pozdrawiam


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Juli 2007)

ja... der SEBO is Deutscher Meister 20"

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Felix Heller 2. und der Marco Thomä glaub 3.

Junioren Deutscher Meister is der Hannes Hermann

Jugend - Johannes Maler

Schüler - Raphael Pils (5von6 Läufen gewonnen)

U13 - Nils Rieker

U11 - Dominik Oswald


----------



## insane (16. Juli 2007)

Die Ergebnisse von den Endläufen zur 20 Zoll DM, zu finden auf der Homepage der RSG-Tübingen.

Ergebnisse vom Samstag

Ergebnisse vom Sonntag

Und die Gesamtwertung


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juli 2007)

und der bericht zum we...

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=12204


:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## insane (18. Juli 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> und der bericht zum we...
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=12204



Wer hat den diesen Bericht geschrieben? Ich meine da eine gewisse Parteinahme herauszulesen. Wenn mich mein Eindruck nicht täuscht, finde ich es traurig, dass solche Berichte auf den offiziellen BDR-Webseiten veröffentlicht werden.

Edit: Buchstabe vergessen


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

gibts schon was von den Weltjugendspielen in Mataro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (29. Juli 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Wer hat den diesen Bericht geschrieben? Ich meine da eine gewisse Parteinahme herauszulesen. Wenn mich mein Eindruck nicht täuscht, finde ich es traurig, dass solche Berichte auf den offiziellen BDR-Webseiten veröffentlicht werden.



Auf der B. i. M. Seite steht der Bericht etwas ausführlicher...


----------



## trialelmi (30. Juli 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Wer hat den diesen Bericht geschrieben? Ich meine da eine gewisse Parteinahme herauszulesen. Wenn mich mein Eindruck nicht täuscht, finde ich es traurig, dass solche Berichte auf den offiziellen BDR-Webseiten veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Edit: Buchstabe vergessen



 ich kann mir schon denken wer das war will aber keinen anklagen


----------



## Vermi (30. Juli 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon denken wer das war will aber keinen anklagen



Sag mal wird dass nicht so "wer das war Will aber" geschrieben?


----------



## trialelmi (30. Juli 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> Sag mal wird dass nicht so "wer das war Will aber" geschrieben?



umguck nach allen seiten guck


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2007)

Mataro


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. August 2007)

ausm Trialsforum...



> Riders in the 26" final are
> 
> Giaco
> Kenny
> ...





> no gilles???


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. August 2007)

.





> Kenny Wins
> 
> Danny B 6th


----------



## Scrat (6. September 2007)

Zwei deutsche Junioren im WM-Finale in Fort William/Schottland:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMDc

Gratulation an Hannes Hermann (Junioren MTB) und Julian Peter (Junioren 20"). 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. September 2007)

Scrat schrieb:


> Zwei deutsche Junioren im WM-Finale in Fort William/Schottland:
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMDc
> 
> ...



wünsch ich meim klein hannes viel glück fürs finale...ab aufs treppchen mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. September 2007)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> wünsch ich meim klein hannes viel glück fürs finale...ab aufs treppchen mit dir



Jo genau. Der Hannes packt das schon   und das mit kürzeren Kurbeln Felix


----------



## Monty98 (7. September 2007)

und weiter gehts...

gilles!!! 
hoffmann


----------



## Scrat (7. September 2007)

Und hier die Ergebnisliste vom Damenfinale:

http://www.uci.ch/UciDoc/MTB/2007/CM/TRI_WOMEN.pdf



Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Monty98 (8. September 2007)

hu-ha!

eine frage:
wie kann denn der letzte bei der elite 20" quali (Shaw Duncan) in einer sektion 10p. haben aber bei penalty nichts vermerkt ??


----------



## trialelmi (8. September 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> hu-ha!
> 
> eine frage:
> wie kann denn der letzte bei der elite 20" quali (Shaw Duncan) in einer sektion 10p. haben aber bei penalty nichts vermerkt ??



5 zusatzstrafpunkte z.b wenn er hilfe von aussen bekam oder schiedsrichterbeleidigung oder oder oder


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. September 2007)

ergebnisse wieder online...

Hannes Herrmann 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (8. September 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> 5 zusatzstrafpunkte z.b wenn er hilfe von aussen bekam oder schiedsrichterbeleidigung oder oder oder



Oder Sektion vergessen/bewußt ausgelassen...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (9. September 2007)

http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMDc

ich wollt den link auch mal durchgeben, schließlich stehen jetzt die weltmeister fest. Respekt an die Doppelstarter.


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. September 2007)

scheint wohl so als ob der ober Leichtbauer Vincent den Kenny im Finale doch noch versägt hat ;(

aber respect an alle!   Sebo Finale

hoffentlihc gibts n paar Video's


----------



## trialelmi (18. September 2007)

so alle ergebnisse vom WC melsungen online. aber das wisst ihr ja bereits schon. wenn ich mir den counter abgucke  heute bis jetzt 219 ^^ weiter so. das ist das was ich brausche und das warum ich diese seite mache.


----------



## ringo667 (27. September 2007)

Hat irgendwer die Ergebnissliste von Dossenheim verfügbar?


----------



## tommytrialer (27. September 2007)

Unter Ergebnisse auf www.t-t-h.de

http://www.t-t-h.de/ergebnisse/Ergebnislisten_05_Dossenheim_2309.pdf


----------



## insane (9. Oktober 2007)

Ergebnisse Tübingen


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

Ergebnisse der letzten beiden Wettbewerbe zur Süddeutschen Meisterschaft in Neuburg:

Ergebnisse

(ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite)


Endergebnisse der Süddeutschen Meisterschaft und der Bodenseemeisterschaft:

Endergebnisse


----------



## Monty98 (21. Januar 2008)

*Semi-Finale*

- 1. Daniel Comas Riera 8
- 2. Kenny Belaey 8
- 3. Gilles Coustelier 10
- 4. Giacomo Coustelier 14
- 5. Vincent Hermance 16
- 6. AUrelien Fontenoy 18
- 7. Thomas Ohler 33
- 8. Wesley Belaey 40

*Finale*

-1. Gilles Coustellier
-2. Dani Comas
-3. Kenny Beleay
-4. Vincent Hermance
-5. Giacomo Coustellier
-6. Aurélien Fontenoy
-7. Thomas Ohler
-8. Wesley Beleay

20"?


----------



## tommytrialer (21. Januar 2008)

http://www.swisstrial.ch/

hier gibt es alle aktuellen Listen....

das Niveau bei den 26"ern ist pervers und was der Gilles drauf hat erst recht..die sind nicht normal...

joa und im 20" scheint es so das langsam der Generationenwechsel kommt oder vielleicht war der erste Worldcuptermin zu früh... warten wirs ab. Zu den "vielen" Punkten ist zu sagen, das die Sektionen eher für mtb (hohe Steine, schwierige Anfahrt, viel zu klemmen) gebaut waren.

Wie immer gibt es wenn mal Zeit ist ein Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (21. Januar 2008)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> http://www.swisstrial.ch/
> 
> das Niveau bei den 26"ern ist pervers und was der Gilles drauf hat erst recht..die sind nicht normal...



mach Dir nichts draus, Tommy, zeigst ihnen halt bei der WM wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## felixroxx (21. Januar 2008)

waer fett wenn jemand nen video posten koennte...


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Januar 2008)

Hier sind ein paar tolle Pics von Oehler: http://picasaweb.google.com/www.oehler.at/WC1Kortrijk

Und hier ein sehr geiles langes Vid: http://www.mountainbikemovies.net/films/follies08trial.wmv


----------



## Schevron (24. Januar 2008)

verdammt ich sollte ne Geschlechtsumwandlung machen. Dann wäre ich mindestens schon mal 8te in der Wertung


----------



## insane (24. Januar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> verdammt ich sollte ne Geschlechtsumwandlung machen. Dann wäre ich mindestens schon mal 8te in der Wertung



ja, aber du müsstest ne rosa startnummer an dein Rad bauen *schüttel* das arme Fahrrad


----------

